# Need Advice on a Paint Sprayer



## HandyFrank (Jan 8, 2010)

So I am your typical average DIY junkie, purchased my first house this past summer and have done more projects than I could count, and plenty more awaiting. I could use some advice on a paint sprayer.

I've never spray painted before other than some random spray can work.

I am considering getting a small sprayer so I can paint (Latex Paint) some wood trim, some louver style doors, interior panel doors, and eventually kitchen cabinets. Probably some other small paint projects will eventually come up too.

The first gun I am considering is the Critter Spray gun. It sounds extremely simple, sprays latex, and I can use the 6 gallon pancake compressor I already have.
Cost:$40
http://www.amazon.com/Critter-Spray-Products-22032-Siphon/dp/B00006FRPJ

Then there is the Wagner Paint Crew Sprayer. This sounds good overall, but I think it may be overkill for what I need it for. Would be ideal when I need to paint a whole room, but I don't have a ton of full rooms to paint anymore.
Cost:$106
http://www.amazon.com/Reconditioned-Wagner-0515000T-Spray-Sprayer/dp/B000MURLEG

Lastly is the Earlex HV3000. This gun sounds similar to the first Critter gun, but it has the pump to spray built in and is an overall versatile gun. This gun seems to be adjustable so I could spray a lot more with the adjustable nossle, etc.
Cost:$139
http://www.amazon.com/Earlex-HV3000-Spray-Station-Sprayer/dp/B000E24CDA

I am thinking the Critter gun might be perfect for a DIY like myself. The Wagner is a nice gun, but seems like a better option with larger stuff and to spend a ton of time cleaning the gun for small jobs doesn't sound ideal. The Earlex sounds nice but is 3X the price of the Critter.

Any suggestions on experience, or tips for a new person in spray painting?


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Do you have a decent size air compressor? I have this gun http://www.gleempaint.com/hvcongunnew.html and sprayed a bunch of trim and cabinets this summer and absolutly loved it. Pretty easy to get the hang of and sprays really nice. I also bought a titan 440i for spraying my basement and other rooms I'm fully redoing. But for trim I go to the HVLP because it's easier to clean and wastes less paint on overspray. 

When I was looking to buy a sprayer I did a lot of searching and found that pretty much any of the cheap sprayers turn to junk after only a couple times using them. Was told by many people that if I was going to buy a sprayer that I should spend the extra money and get a good one. I'm sure if you do a search on here you will find many threads about sprayers.


----------



## HandyFrank (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the tips so far. For a compressor I only have a 6 gallon pancake compressor I use for my nailing guns so I don't think I can have a true spray gun. That gun you linked seems similar to the Critter mason jar gun, just much higher quality. I'll go see how many horsepower I put out, and all the other specs. Does that gun you recommend throw off a lot of overspray? I'm guessing they all throw some, so I am asking from your experience and how much it may throw off?

Seems like the wagner sprayer I linked to above is a good sprayer if you want an entry level system and are tired of rolling the walls, but it has its downsides.

The other 2 I linked are a bit different and smaller. The critter requires a compressor and from the Amazon reviews it sounds like a 6 gallon pancake is more than enough to run that gun. Its other benefits are that it is super easy to clean and can spray a ton of stuff. The other gun has its own pump and doesn't require a compressor. The wagner you recommended seems very close to the critter in the way it functions, but with many more options.

I've rented true airless sprayers in the past so I'm not expecting a professional system, but when I found that Critter spray gun it made me think I could probably use one of those around.


Anyone else have any feedback on these 3 painting sprayers, and the one suggested?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

I am in CT also. I made the mistake once to buy a Wagner... still sitting around here. If you want it take it for free. Used only on one job. Also have about 5 other spray systems if you want to stop by the shop to see the advantages and cons of different systems.


----------



## HandyFrank (Jan 8, 2010)

Bob Mariani said:


> I am in CT also. I made the mistake once to buy a Wagner... still sitting around here. If you want it take it for free. Used only on one job. Also have about 5 other spray systems if you want to stop by the shop to see the advantages and cons of different systems.


Hi Bob the offer is very much appreciated. Where in CT are you located? Would definitely be nice to see some systems up front and close. Let me know where you are located and hopefully we aren't too far off and can sync up.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

The one I linked to had very little overspray if you get everything set up right, paint thinned right and air pressure right. It took a little learning curve but once I got the hang of it it went really well. A lot less overspray than an airless, especially for trim. I used a dewalt/emglo compressor that I bought from home depot http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053 It worked the compressor pretty hard but I tried to give it time to catch up and go slower. 

When I was looking I read a lot of good reviews about the wagners also but read just as many bad ones. I think people use it once and like it over using a roller and write their review. But from what I've read they are pretty much a one time use deal. The tips clog and other parts clog and they are pretty much shot. I know this topic was covered on here before so try doing a search.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

HandyFrank said:


> Hi Bob the offer is very much appreciated. Where in CT are you located? Would definitely be nice to see some systems up front and close. Let me know where you are located and hopefully we aren't too far off and can sync up.


I am in Sandy Hook. this is along I84 between Waterbury and Danbury

PM me if you need anything further.


----------



## HandyFrank (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the tips Poncho.

Bob, I don't see the option to send a PM on the board, am I missing it?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

click on my name and then send PM


----------



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

Bob Mariani said:


> I am in CT also. I made the mistake once to buy a Wagner... still sitting around here. If you want it take it for free. Used only on one job. Also have about 5 other spray systems if you want to stop by the shop to see the advantages and cons of different systems.


Hey Bob,

Do you have an HVLP? If so, can it spray latex. Someone said the latex needs to be thinned by 40 %. If that is correct, do you spray on twelve coats? What do you think?

Kevin


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes I have one. And yes it will spray Latex but not all that well. Diluting Latex effects the paint adversely. No matter how many bad coats you add you will still get a bad finish. Just do not do this. 10% is about the max you can dilute Latex. Adding Floetrol will make it work. A small airless sprayer is the only good way to handle Latex.


----------



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

Bob Mariani said:


> Yes I have one. And yes it will spray Latex but not all that well. Diluting Latex effects the paint adversely. No matter how many bad coats you add you will still get a bad finish. Just do not do this. 10% is about the max you can dilute Latex. Adding Floetrol will make it work.
> 
> 
> > *A small airless sprayer is the only good way to handle Latex*
> ...


Hey Bob,

I've been waffling around on this issue. I'm thinking you are right on your observations. Anyhoo, thanks for your input. I liked how you phrased the "Not all that Well." That helped me make up my mind on the HVLP. Thanks!! 

Kevin


----------



## HandyFrank (Jan 8, 2010)

Bob Mariani said:


> click on my name and then send PM


I'm familiar with how it usually functions but I don't see that option when I click on names. Maybe I need a minimum amount of posts first? Can you try to send me a PM and then I can respond?Thanks


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

HandyFrank, I think the magic number is 20 posts to PM. As to Sprayers. I would look to Craigs list for a good airless. Then buy a good gun and 3` whip.
(Whip) is a smaller diameter hose that has two swivels that attaches to your gun and inline, as so you will not have troubles with hose curls. A good inexpensive airless is worth it`s weight in gold IMO. Good Luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Sprayboy (Oct 21, 2009)

Look for a pro unit like a Graco Nova or a 395. Stay away from the stuff with plastic gears (XR series). If you buy a good unit and want to sell it after you're done you will get most or all of your money back when you resell it. :yes:


----------



## HandyFrank (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the tips everyone.
So it sounds like the airless are the way to go if I want a good unit. I am almost done painting my entire house walls inside, and I had vinyl siding installed late summer so I guess i'll have to see how much I want to invest. Next paint projects are interior doors, some louver style bi-fold doors, and then eventually cabinets. I'm hoping to take bob up on his invite to see the different types of painting systems he has. I might also pick up that Critter spray gun I mentioned above for $39 since I am always building or doing something that can use some paint, and it seems to be a good gun to shoot just about anything through with my 6 gallon pancake compressor.


----------

